# Lean cuts of beef better than Chicken for building muscle? Your opinion please.



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

So I have been doing my homework and Eye of the Round for example has more protein than chicken and also carries natural creatine. So I was just wondering why so many people are afraid to eat this as much as they can? Its very low in fat. Its not Porterhouse or Ribeye cuts. I also read an article where Dorian Yates (Yes I know some of you hate him on here) said that lifters should eat as much red meat as they possibly can. He also said that if he could live off of red meat he would but he has some health condition that won't allow him to do that. He thinks that red meat is the better than Chicken and refers to it as the bodybuilders dream food.

What about you?


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 31, 2014)

Negged big time.

Eye of round is a decent cut of meat, but it is notoriously dry as fuck if you don't know how to cook it.  Most bodybuilders reheat there meals.  Red meat does not reheat in the microwave very well in my opinion.   $5.99lb compared to $1.99lb for chicken.....  Do the math dipshit.

I'm already working on negging you again.


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 31, 2014)

Great, L2L is back...  I needed a good laugh this morning!


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

I get on and this the first post I see. Got to fire up the laptop to neg you again.
Why don't you head over to lemonparty.com and join them.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> I get on and this the first post I see. Got to fire up the laptop to neg you again.
> Why don't you head over to lemonparty.com and join them.



I bout a one pound top Round cut last night for 4 dollars. Very affordable and high in protein and creatine


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Negged big time.
> 
> Eye of round is a decent cut of meat, but it is notoriously dry as fuck if you don't know how to cook it. Most bodybuilders reheat there meals. Red meat does not reheat in the microwave very well in my opinion. $5.99lb compared to $1.99lb for chicken..... Do the math dipshit.
> 
> I'm already working on negging you again.



What planet do you live on? I paid 4 bucks for a Top Round cut last night. 1 pound!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Bodybuilding.com awaits

Or better yet,  Anabolic Minds


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

I buy top or bottom round 5lbs at a time. Idk where you got bbers dont eat this because they definitely do.

Also, I split them up in tupper wares and keep a certain amount in the fridge, the rest in the freezer, and cook them at meal time. It only takes like 10mins if even that to cook them. Bottom round is juicer then top also. I like to soak them in lime juice, they taste good and stay juicy.

The only thing I like to cook in advance is chicken sometimes but I also do chicken the same. My food is always freshly cooked and always cooked quickly and easily,  less then 30mins. The crap method of precooked food and heating up is retarded imo. We have easier ways to cook stuff these days. Only things to precook maybe is potatoes but I rarely eat them.

There is very easy ways to defrost things too and lots can be cooked in the oven frozen. That's how I do fish, straight out the freezer into oven. 20mins at 400 degrees and you get a tasty, nicely cooked 60g of protein. I've also cooked chicken frozen but it takes like 40mins. You can always set the oven and go to the gym, we don't live in caves anymore....


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Btw to clarify, the steak I get is thin cut that's how it is easier to cook and I also cut it into smaller pieces beforw cooking.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks great Rambo! Thank you for sharing your tips


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 31, 2014)

> Btw to clarify, the steak I get is thin cut that's how it is easier to cook and I also cut it into smaller pieces beforw cooking.



Rambo knows how to cook this cut of meat properly.

I was gonna say the best way to eat this is probably cut up raw, stored, seasoned and just flash fried for tacos or stir fry when you need it.  If you know how to cook ....or like your own cooking that's all that matters.  Eat whatever the fuck you want L2L.  You can pay $4 a lb for whatever you want.  Building muscle takes months-years.  Good luck hope your bank account is deep.  Maybe test boosters, shitty preworkouts and $4.00lb meat is gonna work for you.  I've been down that road bro.  It's a fucking dead end.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

That's the key knowing how to cook it properly. There are proper ways to everything. 

L2L hope your not blowing all your cash on useless stuff. I have the money to afford what I want but I also have priorities and a family to support.

There are cheap ways to eat and supplement. My newest preworkout experiment, is 2 scoops of whey protein and two tsps of instant coffee. Saves money, not the reason I did it actually lol I usually dont use preworkouts but sometimes I like the little kick in the ass and focus from the caffeine.

Tuna on bagel, ground beef with white rice, eggs and cereal or oats, whey protein, are all examples of cheap sources for carbs and protein. Are effective as well, the it has to be organic or whole foods claim is BS imo as well. Food is food, the grams are the grams at then end of the day.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> That's the key knowing how to cook it properly. There are proper ways to everything.
> 
> L2L hope your not blowing all your cash on useless stuff. I have the money to afford what I want but I also have priorities and a family to support.
> 
> ...



I do not spend more than I can afford. 

I do enjoy going to buy supplements that are necessary and beneficial. Such as Whey Isolate and Fish Oil and multi vitamins. I re-load 1-2 times per month.

When I Get paid first place I go is the grocery store to load up on skinless chicken breasts, Real turkey breasts, brown rice, Whole Milk, lean cuts of steak such as Eye of the Round, Asparagus, Apples, Avacados, Plain greek yogurt, Natural Peanut Butter, Broccoli, and Fish. I also make sure I buy eggs and old fashioned oats. Also I like having a nice supply of the healthiest whole wheat bread I can buy. I make sure to check the labels before buying so Im not buying the fake stuff. Sweet Potatoes are a staple in my diet. I eat them everyday. Usually plain cause I Don't want to become a butter junkie and IM not crazy about the fake butters. Overall they are not good for you. Kidney Beans are another favorite of mine and are not that expensive. I pick up cans of Tuna in water as well and I love Herring Filets also. Tomorrow I will also be picking up some White Rice to have around for my post workout meals.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like food is on point, don't over do the whey. You can easily make a tub last a month. Don't be too concerned with expensive isolate either, it's actually good to have concentrate in there. You want your body to spend the energy breaking down the protein. 

If your whey is costing you more then 70 to 80 cents per serving, it is too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Looks like food is on point, don't over do the whey. You can easily make a tub last a month. Don't be too concerned with expensive isolate either, it's actually good to have concentrate in there. You want your body to spend the energy breaking down the protein.
> 
> If your whey is costing you more then 70 to 80 cents per serving, it is too expensive in my opinion.



Rambo I wouldnt waste your time with this guy.. He is a troll he will be asking you for cawk pics soon.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Looks like food is on point, don't over do the whey. You can easily make a tub last a month. Don't be too concerned with expensive isolate either, it's actually good to have concentrate in there. You want your body to spend the energy breaking down the protein.
> 
> If your whey is costing you more then 70 to 80 cents per serving, it is too expensive in my opinion.



What kind of Whey do you use Rambo?


----------



## BadGas (Jul 31, 2014)

Great discussion here fellas. Thanks for learning me on diet, yet again!!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Rambo I wouldnt waste your time with this guy.. He is a troll he will be asking you for cawk pics soon.


He's a young kid from Chicago, I deal with them day in day out here in the Chi brother.

All he needs is some proper direction, we all were newbs at one point...maybe not trolls but newbs nonetheless...


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> He's a young kid from Chicago, I deal with them day in day out here in the Chi brother.
> 
> All he needs is some proper direction, we all were newbs at one point...maybe not trolls but newbs nonetheless...



Newbs are fine bro I help alot of Newbs but this guy comes across more of a troll to me then a Newbie.  More props to you if you have the patience with all the crap he posts.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> What kind of Whey do you use Rambo?


Optimum nutrition is usually fine, you can buy the universal whey as well. If you get the big bag its like 60 cents per serving. Recently I was trying mts whey after I met Marc and he gave me a sample of his cookies and cream flavor, so far thats the only flavor worth it to me. But his whey is too thick imo. I am using muscle pharm right now since I bought a jug on sale. But my go to was the first two I mentioned. They mix well and I just get chocolate so I don't worry about taste, plus the big bag lasts 2 months!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Newbs are fine bro I help alot of Newbs but this guy comes across more of a troll to me then a Newbie.  More props to you if you have the patience with all the crap he posts.


I'll only lend out a helping hand so far brother lol


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

BadGas said:


> Great discussion here fellas. Thanks for learning me on diet, yet again!!


See HeavyB, even BadGas is getting something out of this. Sometimes it takes a troll newb to spark one of this useful conversations!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

Negged for being trolled


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Negged for being trolled


You're just angry because you're still not a super saiyan vegeta...


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

Rambo,

Ive decided that a lifter only needs one solid tub of Whey at their house. They can go with a concentrate or Isolate to use Post Workout. The rest of their money should be spent on real natural food sources to get their protein from. I can also justify someone spending money on BCAA's to drink during a hard lifting session, along with a multi vitamin and fish oil. Any other supplements are pretty much a waste of money. Creatine I can get from eating plenty of beef. At night before bed drink a glass or two of milk along with some BCAA's so your body doesn't go Catabolic.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 31, 2014)

You haven't seen me in a while


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> You haven't seen me in a while


I'm outside your window every night....


----------



## IR0NASSAULT (Jul 31, 2014)

Strongest I've ever been pound for pound was eating a ribeye every day. I know, "ribeyes have a ton of fat blah blah blah," but I can walk into Sam's Club and get the ribeyes that haven't been cut yet (like $2/lb cheaper) and just ask the guys to cut it however I want and it doesn't cost anymore than if I had walked out with it not cut. Red meat has been proven to have greater effect on test levels.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes that is what I thought. Thank you Iron Assaut. Ive had Round Steak the last two nights for dinner.


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

I do believe his round steak "tube steak" was in dirty underwear


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Now L2L will eat steak everyday till someone tells him or he reads the next go to thing lmao

Stop getting sucked into everyrhing, yea steak is good doesnt mean only steak is good, take the shutters off the world is not black and white....


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

Wait till he hears about eggs.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Or steak and eggs....heart trembling. ....


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

Damn Rambo now I want to go to the Waffle House and get me some steak and eggs


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

With a side of wheat pancakes and sugar free syrup, count me in!!!


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

Over easy on the eggs, the yolk is my steak sauce!!


----------



## HeavyB (Jul 31, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> Over easy on the eggs, the yolk is my steak sauce!!



Hell yeah I do that in the morning egg yolk is the best sauce. I love getting the yolk with wheat toast too.


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 31, 2014)

HeavyB said:


> Hell yeah I do that in the morning egg yolk is the best sauce. I love getting the yolk with wheat toast too.


Yes!!! You have to remember no matter how much weight we lose or how good in shape we get. We are fat men at heart till we die!!!!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 1, 2014)

They Yoke is the best part about eating eggs. Love dipping whole wheat toast in it!


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 1, 2014)

I think a mixture of both so you don't go crazy is a good idea Lol.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Aug 1, 2014)

Had another 1 pound steak last night with asparagus and a nice sweet potato. Top Round was the cut.  It was delicious! I prefer medium rare.


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 16, 2014)

It's good to eat beef and chicken. Different proteins have different amino acid profiles so it's good to switch it up. I typically have a beef meal post workout because of the creatine.


----------



## Jamesoxforduk (Aug 18, 2014)

When it comes to red meat, personally I eat it once per week. I get the majority of my protein from eggs (whole and white) chicken, turkey and fish. Rather than buying a cheap steak and eating it every day, I spend a bit more on a decent cut and eat it once a week. Saying that I do switch it up with I get bored and eat 90/10 ground beef instead of chicken sometimes.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2014)

For mass not much beat red meat. I eat it every day when bulking.


----------



## s2h (Aug 18, 2014)

i could eat red meat every meal if i had too...with frozen shredded hash browns..


----------



## SheriV (Aug 18, 2014)

I just had steak...

and Im so happy about eggs today..oh how I missed thee


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

On weekends I have 5-6 eggs for breakfast.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 19, 2014)

What do you have for breakfast on weekdays?


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Weekdays I wake up late for work, I'm almost late coming into the office every morning. They don't mind since I usually stay late.

I have a oats bar and a shake, which leaves me pretty hungry. Like right now I'm starving and some ahole made the executive decision around here to stop carrying poptarts in the vending machines! 

I need to start making a sandwich or something. I used to have a bagel with either peanut butter or turkey every morning. I need to restart that fasting got me used to no breakfast again but I'm starting to need it the more I grow.


----------



## Mistakang (Aug 19, 2014)

Red meat takes a longtime digest....


----------



## MidWest (Aug 19, 2014)

I eat far more chicken and eggs than I do red meat...  but I still don't think a week goes by where a steak doesn't sneak its way onto my plate...  

I however never eat starchs with red meat as a while back I read it has some negative reactions during digestion.  

On steak night, I always have a large salad with mix veggies in it and sunflower seeds for crunch.

Now I am hungry....

Sent via Tapatalk Pro.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mistakang said:


> Red meat takes a longtime digest....


You know what I noticed this the other day, had a steak at 10pm woke up in the morning burping steak with some bad acid and indigestion.  Probably cause it was too close to bedtime. But lately I've had bad acid reflux.


----------

